# Perdido Bay Lillian Bridge



## Bow_Hawk (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey all, I was wondering what the fishing prospects are like around the Lillian Bridge on Perdido Bay as well as the rest of upper Perdido Bay. I've never fished it, but I see people fishing and netting there often.
Thanks in advance for any and all info.


----------



## POPPY (Jan 9, 2008)

i have not fished north of the bridge lately. fish stories from neighbors that i've talked to. .... one - about 6 - 8 weeks ago said his son did good on specs under the bridge..... another (2 weeks ago) said he's been doing good on reds under dock lights. so for me, i can't wait to get that ramp finish south of the bridge so i can test the fishing .... that pier they're working on is looking good. looks like to me, the tall poles may be for lights. #1 about the ramp - it will be less then a mile from my house. good luck & safe boating. too - throwing the nets ??? - i've been seeing some mullet jumping. Poppy


----------



## Bow_Hawk (Sep 14, 2011)

Cool, good info, thank you.


----------

